# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Corolla for Thanksgiving!

## Karen

...and I can't wait to be there again!!!! We love it there and I hope to collect huge shells for a project for my 2nd graders. I hope that everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving with loved ones. Stay safe!

K

----------


## katva

Have a great time, Karen!  There was a time when we always went to Hatteras for Thanks Giving---I just love it there this time of year!

----------

